# Have you seen something like this



## horkingmidget (Jan 8, 2015)

I noticed this fish swim in to the hole I was fishing and it didn't spook when I moved and I was able to pick it up. It's head was encased in a mucousy film.

I was just curious if anyone has seen this before or know what causes it?


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

http://www.angelfire.com/blues/fish_problems/SLIMEDISEASE.html


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

These afflicted fish are common in the fall post spawning, but can be seen on other times of the year too. Here is a DWR link explaining it.

http://wildlife.utah.gov/fes/fungused_brown_trout.php


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Slime disease: http://www.fishchannel.com/fish-health/freshwater-conditions/slime-disease.aspx I have seen this in pond raised fish. That is what the DWR is calling "spawning syndrome".


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

I've seen it a couple of times, but usually on the body. It looked gross but nothing like that fish matchstick you posted up. Seeing that makes me sad for the fish. Unless that heals up pretty quick, I'd bet it dies a slow and miserable death.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

I see this on browns at pretty much every popular spot on the LP. Pretty sure it's also caused by improper C&R handling, and also simply by being caught repeatedly.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Jedidiah said:


> I see this on browns at pretty much every popular spot on the LP. Pretty sure it's also caused by improper C&R handling, and also simply by being caught repeatedly.


 That in conjunction with warm water, and a nutrient load. This spring will probably be very bad with the lack of water and warm temps.


----------

